# Scenes from a paulding forest turkey hunt



## Jeff Raines (Apr 22, 2011)

Went in on Braswell Mt. Rd. walking down behind friendship church.Did not hear or see a turkey until 8:45 when one gobbled so far away it was impossible to pinpoint.
I keep walking,cut off down thru some pines and find a very old roadbed,huuuge pines and a beautiful little creek.
There has got to be a tukey nearby,and there was.He gobbled on his own,but it was an ugly short gobble.
I figure a jake,but I move in closer,slowly....listening.
He gobbles again....across that little creek(which unknown to me is private property)then I hear the hen......hen?At 10:00?...I don't think so.
So I just stand and listen,within a few minutes.BOOM,BOOM...BOOM,reload............BOOM.

I turned around and walked the way I'd come,then I see that I walked off the wma.I was almost to high shoals road.
BTW,I think the loggers will be moving in behindfriendship church soon.
Took pic of tape showing boundary of cutting that's coming.
Old plow with bicycle forks on it.
Old brown bottle that was found off the old roadbed.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 22, 2011)

any pines that werent thinned a few years ago will be thinned soon from what I hear.....on state owned land anyways.


----------



## Drycreek (Apr 24, 2011)

Iv walked by that old  plow a many of times,


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 25, 2011)

Drycreek said:


> Iv walked by that old  plow a many of times,



I'd thought about rolling it out and using it for a yard ornament.But it's a long way back to the road.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 30, 2011)

Squirrelhunthere said:


> Hey Jeff, if you want it, I'll bring it out for you.....  Although, it should be a reminder that it once belonged to someone that use to plant a little food plot on private property and not on public property.  Now this is state-owned property that you own and should serve as a reminder everytime you pass by it.  I like it where it sets now for that reason.  This is all ours forever!!!!!!  Enjoy.



Nah,just leave it there


----------



## donald-f (May 8, 2011)

That plow is looks homemade. It looks like the front forks off of a bicycle.


----------

